# 3 weeks behind.



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Glennieman1 said:


> Truck is packed headin up in morn.im on 65 just north of town.log cabin


Hope you get into them good, been seeing alot of Ohio license plates at some of the local morel parking spots just starting today. 

We got dumped on today with rain last night also, plenty of moisture just need warmth I'm thinking, sun is back out now. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Glennieman1 (Apr 24, 2018)

jeffm said:


> Hope you get into them good, been seeing alot of Ohio license plates at some of the local morel parking spots just starting today.
> 
> We got dumped on today with rain last night also, plenty of moisture just need warmth I'm thinking, sun is back out now. Good luck everyone.


grew up in Curtisville tawas oscoda areas i hate to see ohio plates in my area but 30 years of pickin i have seen ohio yet in my spots.,


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Lots of young ramps/leaks everywhere out there, no developed bulb yet tho. Now if I could just get into some morels, soon I think or should I say hope.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Should be a black weekend.
No hint of greys or later yet.
No fiddlehead ferns pushing leaves up shouting" look at me!" yet.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Few whites and half frees in kazoo ct.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Fiddleheads aren't up yet in the n.e, either, checked yesterday.

Waif do blacks usually arrive before fiddles arise?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

jeffm said:


> Fiddleheads aren't up yet in the n.e, either, checked yesterday.
> 
> Waif do blacks usually arrive before fiddles arise?


In the sweet spots I hunted so long they started before the fiddle heads break above the leaves.yes. Fiddle heads still curled do not mean blacks are done though by any means.
My happy to see timing wise are a couple early violets. Usually getting prime time for average better size and count then., and don't quit hunting for nothing short of arterial spurting! 

Shade starting shortly after then from tree leaves and grasses. (Meaning early run/first flush is over). Blacks getting as big as blacks get usually when leaves are inches long and then fewer of them. Then grays mix in among late/ dying over sized blacks and beyond the blacks favored environs ,then when grays get no longer fresh it is time for different habitat to hunt whites. (Per my suspicious findings anyways).

Lost my sweet spot near home for blacks ,but am confident there are blacks up in the region.
The hint of frost in the forecast for one morning won't stop them or slow their arrival.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Great info, thank you Waif. 
I have went thru every post on previous morel topics from the start up of this mushroom forum, really enjoy the reading.
Thanks for the info once again.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

jeffm said:


> Great info, thank you Waif.
> I have went thru every post on previous morel topics from the start up of this mushroom forum, really enjoy the reading.
> Thanks for the info once again.


Post a pic when you step on one..


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I probably already have, wish whites were first for a little practice for me before blacks show up. I have bifocals since I was 4yrs old, My eyes not so good lol. Wish my two grand babies were a tad older, they could help, 9mths & one at 2 mths old.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

jeffm said:


> I probably already have, wish whites were first for a little practice for me before blacks show up. I have bifocals since I was 4yrs old, My eyes not so good lol. Wish my two grand babies were a tad older, they could help, 9mths & one at 2 mths old.


Oh , we all probably have. I know I have.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Hope it’s greening up up there. Southern mi blew up over the last few days.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes it did went from brown to green over night! Headed north agin in a few minutes for something to do.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Greened up pretty quickly where I’m at right now in the northeast... But still looks 2 weeks behind where it should be. Looked most of the day today and found 0 morels.


----------



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

3 weeks behind for sure.. found my first today.. usually find my first about 10th-15th of April


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Got out for the first time this year. Tried a new spot found 7 right in the middle of the trail, looked all over the area and didn't find any more. Checked a spot that I hadn't looked in a couple of years, found 55 fresh morels. In the Baldwin area.


----------



## rtminc (Jan 18, 2009)

First time this year mowing the lawn...almost ran these guys over


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

rtminc said:


> View attachment 311222
> View attachment 311223
> First time this year mowing the lawn...almost ran these guys over


NICE!!
Can I mow your lawn purty please?


----------

